# Very upset with a church!



## nivoldoog (Sep 9, 2017)

So I travel hundreds of miles to volunteer with the Cajun Army to help clean up houses.

Last night I got picked up by a judge, stayed at his house and today helped clean up a boys orphanage. The judge gives me a ride to my rally point at a church the Cajun Army are staged at. The pastor or the church kicks me off property because he is uncomfortable.

I too felt uncomfortable, 30 min after being there I find bed bugs and half the people are not vibing well. I am trying to figure out how to not sleep there, when a cop rolls up on me.

"Can I help you?" The cop asks.
"No" I reply.
"Is there anything you need?"
"No."
Another stupid question.
"Can I help you?" I ask the cop.
"You can leave the property." Is the cops reply.
"What!?"
"You are making people uncomfortable."
"Can I at least tell my commander I am being told to go?"

The pastor comes up and says I am making him uncomfortable.

I then take out my bible and pray hard out loud.
"Lord, forgive them for they know not what they do, I know you are only removing me from the place because you have something better for me. In Jesus name I pray!"

I leave and immediately get a 2 dollar kick down and a complement on my kilt.

I walk down, buy a beer and two more police roll on me. Blah blah... I wish them a boring night and now sit under a bridge drinking.... so... houston... florida... this places loss can be your gain.


----------



## MamaSow (Sep 9, 2017)

Sad to hear all this especially since you were there to help. 

Hope you are safe and sound tonight.


----------



## Tude (Sep 9, 2017)

I'm sorry to hear this as well - I mean everyone needs volunteers to help


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Sep 9, 2017)

I don't mind complying even with false authority, but I won't let any of it interfere with my holy mission - simple as that.


----------



## Runaway Ruby Blue (Sep 10, 2017)

Sorry to hear that man, people are so judgey


----------



## DrewSTNY (Sep 10, 2017)

Too bad there's not an "I share your rage" button.

It's stories like this that @zim and I were talking about just the other day.

::banghead::

At least you got a beer out of it.

::drinkingbuddy::

Hopefully, Florida will be better, I have my doubts, but praying for direction, man. All the best!


----------



## Odin (Sep 10, 2017)

I have an instinctual mistrust of cults of personality part of the reason if I watch sunday tv and a shit eating grin shows up...





I then tend to gesture with my hands and yell... "Va Fanculo!"


----------



## Odin (Sep 10, 2017)

Sorry you got treated like that... people are dense what can ya do. 
Hope your travels take you where people are more welcoming of your help. Peace.


----------



## nivoldoog (Sep 10, 2017)

DrewSTNY said:


> Hopefully, Florida will be better, I have my doubts, but praying for direction, man. All the best!



Direction is what I prayed for this morning. So thank you and God bless.


----------



## nivoldoog (Sep 10, 2017)

The church service I had today was Amazing! Even they said that other church was "special"... the cop said that to... like I almost said to the cop. "You mean like retarded?"


----------



## DrewSTNY (Sep 10, 2017)

nivoldoog said:


> The church service I had today was Amazing! Even they said that other church was "special"... the cop said that to... like I almost said to the cop. "You mean like retarded?"


Sweet, man. Glad you were able to find a good place.


----------



## Phinigma (Sep 26, 2017)

Damn shame people can be so judgemental.


----------

